# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  6.5x55 necked up to a .308

## Toby

Has it been done by any of you, I did it to one of my 6.5 shells, looks all right.

----------


## Wildman

Some one most likely has, but why would you?

----------


## Toby

Boredom

----------


## Wildman

You can be more creative than that... That is about the most boring Wildcat I have ever seen/heard of...

----------


## Timmay

> You can be more creative than that... That is about the most boring Wildcat I have ever seen/heard of...


Don't be so........ Boardman

 :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Can someone show a link to its speeds and that type of stuff, I can't find anything on google.

----------


## distant stalker

Well done moving the shoulder that far. Be worth measuring dimensions, concentricty, neck length etc compared to factory. Is it just the pic or is the mouth slanted?

----------


## Toby

This is it once I trimmed it then put a 150smk in it.

----------


## scoped

wouldn't get much more performance over a 308, 4mm more height in the case , little more capacity but.. why bother

----------


## Toby

My measuring is pretty rough

----------


## Toby

> why bother


Just interested in it, why'd any one bother with anything once they had a .308  :Grin:

----------


## Wildman

tHERE ARE VERY SIMILARS ROUNDS OUT THERE tOBY. The 30x57mm Mauser, the normal 8x57Mauser, the 30-06, the 308. It really is just a >copy, >paste, of what already exsists. And since 30cal in small cases is pretty boring you can understand why its not popular. It would be similar to starting loads in a 30-06 I would guess...

----------


## Toby

Yeah I get that. I'm just interested in this cause I made it I spose.

----------


## madjon_

boredom can be a bitch,some more small 30 cals :Wink:

----------


## gimp

very close in performance to 7.5x55 swiss 



Seriously this is the most waste of time wildcat of all, which is quite an accomplishment considering how much of a waste of time most wildcats are

----------


## Toby

Thanks gimp

----------


## ishoot10s

Start cranking' them out anyway Tobes, there's plenty of space in the wildcat arena for the 30 Tobinator or the 6.5/30 Tobester, or whatever you decide to name it! Don't suppress your creativity.

----------


## Toby

Thanks but ideas dead now

----------


## Frosty

Don't let haters rain on your parade, I'm always trying to stuff more powder into that little case, this could be my answer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Its pretty shitty if its close to the 7.5 swiss. Just looked at the data. I thought it'd be faster then the .308win

----------


## ishoot10s

So square the shoulder up a bit as well, the 30 Tobinator Improved !!

----------


## Toby

How do you sqaure the shoulder?

----------


## ishoot10s

> How do you sqaure the shoulder?


Typically by fire forming in your new chamber. Check out P O Ackley, most his AI stuff was simply done by squaring up the shoulder to increase case capacity.

----------


## Toby

Oh ok. How much do reamers cost to get made? 
Would it be as simple as getting a 6.5x55 and reaming out a .308 barrel nd putting that on?

----------


## Steveh054

> How do you sqaure the shoulder?


Hit it with a hammer to set the shoulder back, or fireform it by putting it in the Log Burner or open fire for about a while, then fill it up with powder and fire it in the rifle you don't have and lie about the velocities and accuracy, which of course will be super sub MOA Then someone on the forum (that doesn't have one either) will tell you it's shit and some one else (who also doesn't have one) will tell you how much better their one is and how their one will put 10 shot groups into a 1" group at a gazillion yards using open sights, which of course will be replaced by a $60,000 scope from the USA which will allow them to shoot 5mm at 2 gazillion yards etc. etc.
Go for it Toby..... hate to see you die of boredom after all you've been through

----------


## Toby

It'll do 2mm groups at a gazllion and 10yrds  :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

That's the ticket. You're a genuine wildcat designer now. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cartman

6mm it

----------


## scoped

yes but be sure to ask the barista for a latte while you wait

----------


## Neckshot

> Can someone show a link to its speeds and that type of stuff, I can't find anything on google.


sorry I was late with this tobes but here is the info on what ballistics youll be getting out of your wildcate mate  :Wink:

----------


## Spudattack

Keep going tobes, neck it up to .375 and suppress!

----------


## Steveh054

> sorry I was late with this tobes but here is the info on what ballistics youll be getting out of your wildcate mate 
> Attachment 13008


 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :36 1 5:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> sorry I was late with this tobes but here is the info on what ballistics youll be getting out of your wildcate mate 
> Attachment 13008


Much like a 260ai  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

It'd get 3000fps with 110's wouldnt it?

----------


## Steveh054

> Much like a 260ai


Awww fuck, Wirehunt is gonna get ya

----------


## veitnamcam

> It'd get 3000fps with 110's wouldnt it?


Only if its much slower than a 308

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Much like a 260ai


no 
260AI :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

What do you experts think it'll get?

----------


## BRADS

> no 
> 260AI
> Attachment 13009


That looks more like a 375 bomb than a gay bunny round mate

----------


## BRADS

> What do you experts think it'll get?


There's no experts here bro if there was we wouldn't be reading this thread :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> That looks more like a 375 bomb than a gay bunny round mate


yeeea nah
375 jumbo hit barn round

shouldnt miss with that puppie aye :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> yeeea nah
> 375 jumbo hit barn round
> Attachment 13010
> shouldnt miss with that puppie aye


Wtf is that?
Your just jealous :Have A Nice Day: 
Your stick is to small

----------


## Neckshot

> Wtf is that?
> Your just jealous
> Your stick is to small


my small stick just keeps tipping them over though :Wtfsmilie:  i cant work it out :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> my small stick just keeps tipping them over though i cant work it out


You'll work it out eventually mate

----------


## 7mmsaum

> my small stick just keeps tipping them over though i cant work it out


You having a Danniverke nightclubbing flashback ?

----------


## distant stalker

> my small stick just keeps tipping them over though i cant work it out


You mean bending them over ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Hit it with a hammer to set the shoulder back, or fireform it by putting it in the Log Burner or open fire for about a while, then fill it up with powder and fire it in the rifle you don't have and lie about the velocities and accuracy, which of course will be super sub MOA Then someone on the forum (that doesn't have one either) will tell you it's shit and some one else (who also doesn't have one) will tell you how much better their one is and how their one will put 10 shot groups into a 1" group at a gazillion yards using open sights, which of course will be replaced by a $60,000 scope from the USA which will allow them to shoot 5mm at 2 gazillion yards etc. etc.
> Go for it Toby..... hate to see you die of boredom after all you've been through


Cheers SteveH, thats the best laugh i've had all week.....brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wildman

> What do you experts think it'll get?





> It would be similar to starting loads in a 30-06...



Yes I am an expert. In what, I don't know...

----------


## Toby

What do you call similar? Cause I wouldn't call a 7.5swiss and 30-06 similar yet that's what I have been told its similar too.....

Here it is again, .308win 6.5x55 then "it" Thinking 30 Tobinator

----------


## veitnamcam

Well the 308 will drive a 130 Barnes at 3150-3200 normal 150s 2850-2900 168s 2750 odd 

Looks a bit bigger so a bit faster if brass is good?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

Ok look, before you get too carried away

I know there are a bunch of dudes on here with ~*custom rifles*~ in weird wildcat chamberings, and it's super cool and you want to be like them, but I think you should really have a very good understanding of exactly what you want to do with a wildcat cartridge, and how you will modify a case to achieve that, before you go down that path, and I also think that there are very few cases where an existing factory cartridge won't already do the job, practically speaking. 

It could be a good way to learn things, but it is also highly likely to be a lot of money wasted and frustration to get a cartridge that is a waste of time


As far as this idea goes, I can't think of anything much stupider honestly. There's no reason to do it. The x55 case is a bit oddball in that it has a slightly different rim dimension, it isn't super common and it has a lot of taper. You could neck it up to .30 and blow the shoulder out, to decrease taper for case life/reduced bolt thrust and to increase capacity and end up with.... a weirdo wildcat gun with no resale value in a slightly obscure case that performs exactly the same as .308 or .30-06 in "the real world", which is pretty boring and shitty anyway, which you have to fireform brass for and get custom dies and reamer and blah blah blah


Call me a dick or whatever but fuck, c'mon

----------


## Toby

Most wildcats are pointless then from your veiw. I dont look at guns and think I wonder what I can sell that for. 

Dont need to tell me its pointless again. Got that clear on the first page

----------


## Neckshot

> Cheers SteveH, thats the best laugh i've had all week.....brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Brilliant

----------


## sneeze

> Call me a dick or whatever but fuck, c'mon


 Well its not a very nice thing to do and I don"t mean it  but  OK

 You are a dick or whatever but fuck.

(hope that helps)

----------


## gimp

> Most wildcats are pointless then from your view


Well, yeah

----------


## R93

Steve's post has to be one of the best for a long time. Funny but accurate. I reckon I fit in there several times over but we have to be able to laugh at ourselves and check our shit is in order every now and then. :Grin: 

Gimp you would make a great communist! Didn't you own or still have a .223 AI? Arguably made redundant by a .22-250 or similar. 
Some people just get bored with easy.
Good on ya Toby. Keep at it.

----------


## Toby

So you cant ream out a .308 barrel then because of the taper. It'd have to be a blank barrel?

----------


## gimp

> Steve's post has to be one of the best for a long time. Funny but accurate. I reckon I fit in there several times over but we have to be able to laugh at ourselves and check our shit is in order every now and then.
> 
> Gimp you would make a great communist! Didn't you own or still have a .223 AI? Arguably made redundant by a .22-250 or similar. 
> Some people just get bored with easy.
> Good on ya Toby. Keep at it.


Had being the operative word.

Key points:

-I built it because I had a .223 action already 
-Real world performance was nothing more than a normal .223
-Fireforming is fucking annoying
-I bought into retarded internet hype about custom rifles and wildcats
-I lost a shitload of money on it when I sold it
-Varmint rifles are pretty redundant anyway


At the end of the day it's a tube of brass that contains an explosion to propel a piece of copper and lead, any emotional properties you ascribe to them like ~*oh it's different*~ are entirely imaginary

----------


## gimp

> So you cant ream out a .308 barrel then because of the taper. It'd have to be a blank barrel?


If you blow out the shoulder you could probably rechamber a .308

----------


## Wildman

You might be able to ream a 308 barrel but you would need a long action to fit the case. The x55 case is short in a long action so you are wasting a bit of potential there.
This page may help you, page8d.
These do custom reamers but you may want to investigate cost. 
You might want custom FL dies which = $$$. You could get away with neck sizing, maybe. 

I'm all for something different Toby but this is going to cost you. I guess a saving grace is that a new owner could just get it re-chambered in 30-06.

----------


## gimp

> I guess a saving grace is that a new owner could just get it re-chambered in 30-06.


Not if you blow the shoulder on the x55 case out and if you open the bolt face the few thou to "properly" fit the x55 case it might not work great with -06/-08 cases anymore??

----------


## Wildman

> Not if you blow the shoulder on the x55 case out and if you open the bolt face the few thou to "properly" fit the x55 case it might not work great with -06/-08 cases anymore??


True. Sounds very fickle either way you look at it.

----------


## Toby

What if I found a 6.5x55 to start with? It wouldn't need work on the bolt then would it?

----------


## Wildman

Probably. Depends on the brass you use to I think.

----------


## Bill999

how did that muzzle break go for your 22 toby?

the problem with basing something off the x55 case is that it is short for a long action and too long for a short action, If you find a mid lenght action out their built around the x55 case then yea. I just seem to think you are loosing the best bit of the 6.5x55, and that is the 6.5 aspect

you might also gain more traction by looking at the 7mm or 6mm bore. as they seem to be flavor of the month. 30cal..... boring

the case taper aspect would create differculty if using a 308 barrel, if you improved the case then you might get away without having to set the barrel right back

If you want a successful wildcat it has to fill a niche that is currently lacking, I think a pistol length subsonic cartrage would be ideal out of a pistol legth barrel in a pistol length action, like a 45apc but in 30 caliber

----------


## sako75

I have been thinking about this for a while and came to this conclusion. Why don't you just buy a cheap 308 and reload for 308?

----------


## Toby

I have a .308 and reload for that .308

----------


## Beavis

I guess you could make it dumber by necking it up to .277

----------


## Bill999

well toby would love a 270

----------


## Toby

> how did that muzzle break go for your 22 toby?


That was my last dumb idea. Good memory.

----------


## gadgetman

If you're that bored then pick up the school books.

----------


## madjon_

well,if we necking up an down, here's a full circle. It started with the 7x57 which was modified to give us the 30-06 which in turn was shortened to give us the .308. The .308 is necked down to give us the 7mm-08 which is really the ballistic twin to the 7x57.??????????????? :36 1 5: 
read that somewhere

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Toby, couldn't you use the time and money to go hunting?

----------


## Steveh054

> What do you call similar? Cause I wouldn't call a 7.5swiss and 30-06 similar yet that's what I have been told its similar too.....
> 
> Here it is again, .308win 6.5x55 then "it" Thinking 30 Tobinator
> 
> Attachment 13017
> 
> Attachment 13018


Faark Toby.........that's a different way of setting the shoulder back (the middle one 2nd photo) :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Just for you Gimp another waste of time creation.

----------


## Toby

Oh the top one was a .270  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Timmay

useless would be 6.5x.303 British   :XD:

----------


## scoped

wat about a 223x55

----------


## Toby

> wat about a 223x55


I dont have 222 dies. I was thinking about 6.5-233 but cant make that either

----------

